# Table Top



## gameboy1984 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I am working on a square Dining room table for a woodworking class in college. I am having a hard time figuring out how to marry the tabletop and the legs and skirt together. I would like to make it permanent and I would prefer to not use any metal hardware anywhere in the piece.

Thanks in advance!

Gameboy1984


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Given the no metal comment, for the apron to legs a mortise and tenon would be your best bet. For the top to apron, buttons are the method of choice for most. 

You can google these terms for further information on making them. If you don't understand after researching it, ask away!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

gameboy1984 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I would like to make it permanent and I would prefer to not use any metal hardware anywhere in the piece.
> Gameboy1984





firemedic said:


> For the top to apron, buttons are the method of choice for most.
> 
> You can google these terms for further information on making them. If you don't understand after researching it, ask away!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


I'd think it would be tough to mount buttons without screws.

Excellent opportunity to use a sliding dovetail.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Like this


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> I'd think it would be tough to mount buttons without screws.
> 
> Excellent opportunity to use a sliding dovetail.


While you are absolutely right... Buttons can be glued an not screwed... Still maybe not the BEST option.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

You realize, of course, that you must use an attachment method that allows the top to expand and contract across the grain?

Buttons into slots will work for this.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

This was an old post but I'd be interested to see the progress!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

.. also, by using Buttons, screwed into place, it allows you to remove the top to possibly make "Moving it" much easier, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gameboy1984 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am working on a square Dining room table for a woodworking class in college. I am having a hard time figuring out how to marry the tabletop and the legs and skirt together. I would like to make it permanent and I would prefer to not use any metal hardware anywhere in the piece.
> 
> ...


 







Or, how 'bout this. Use 3/4" hardwood plywood with a wood edging. You can glue and screw the apron to the underside, and you can glue and screw the leg to the inside of the apron.













 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

In the OP, he stated no metal hardware on this project.

Unfortunately, I don't think gameboy has been back after his first post.


----------



## gameboy1984 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I have a picture: 

I am trying to get a feel for the height that I want. Also, There will be a 4" sugar maple boarder around the edge. I should have everything done by mid december, in time to make the table a Christmas present! 

I think that I will go with buttons and screws. I imagine that will be the most secure of the methods mentioned earlier. 

I wanted to do it without metal hardware, but i am running out of time and I need to finish it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Gameboy!

Looks like a nice top you've got there!

What USE will the table be used for?

There are pretty good Guidelines for the various things...

People sitting at it would be different than a Serving table... for example...

Someone here will come up with THOSE guidelines... I'm sure.

Thank you for coming back!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Gameboy, glad you're back! Buttons and screws are just about the best way to mount a top.

Keep the pics coming, I like to follow the progress.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems agreed that wood buttons with metal screws is the best and easiest way to attach the top.
If you cannot use any metal then buttons with glue and maybe small dowels through the buttons to resist the lateral pressure. 
The idea of sliding dovetail joints was mentioned. This is fairly easy though a bit of set up. Tapered sliding dovetails keep firm over a very wide table.


----------

